# Recommendations For Where To Get Meat?



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy!

I'm new to the forum. So, if this topic has been posted before, don't shoot me please! :redface: I'm planning on adopting my first dog next month in February annnd I've been reading a ton on the raw diet. I've decided this is how I'm going to feed my pup once he arrives. I've read some recommendations on how to start him on raw, to not force it on him, but see how he takes to it. Which is understandable.

However, this pup is a German Shepherd. He's not gonna stay small. LOL. So, I'm thinking that if I want to feed him on raw, I'm gonna have to find a good bulk meat company. Maybe. I know the local butchers here have pretty good prices. They're cheaper than the supermarkets, you get more and the meat is hormone and pestiside free. I've always gotten good service from both butchers. (But once he's full grown, he's gonna be eating around 1.5-2lbs of meat/bones a day! @[email protected]) I also grabbed a "bargain hunter" magazine today and saw some ads for meat rabbits. About $10-$20 a rabbit carcass. Is that good or too pricey? (Mind you, I'm in Canada, so prices may be higher)

Questions
*1.* Does anyone have any recommendations on bulk meat companies that ship & do they have websites?
*2. *Is there some other form of getting meat maybe?
*3.* Does anyone have an example "monthly menu" that they could share so I can get an idea of what to expect? (or do y'all just wing it? lol. Guess my organized obsessed mind makes me want to schedule everything.)


Thanks in advance for any help recieved! I really appreciate it!
-Alayna

*PS.* Any raw feeders in Canada that could offer some advice or tips as to meat and/or feeding raw? xD


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

CanadianRawPetSupply · Canadian Raw Pet Supply
This in Yahoo groups and you need to join the group in order to see the contents, not sure what info is there.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome! Hope you find the answers you seek, I'd like to know as well.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Alayna said:


> *1.* Does anyone have any recommendations on bulk meat companies that ship & do they have websites?


I would look into any co ops in your area. Join the group that whiteleo posted and it may help you in finding good quality meats at a decent price. 



> *2. *Is there some other form of getting meat maybe?


You can always check your local grocery stores. I am always on the look out for meat on sale whenever I go shopping. When I find meat on sale or for a good price I buy as much as I can to stock up.



> *3.* Does anyone have an example "monthly menu" that they could share so I can get an idea of what to expect? (or do y'all just wing it? lol. Guess my organized obsessed mind makes me want to schedule everything.)


I would read through these websites as they will answer a lot of your questions. I don't have a monthly menu, I literally just wing it! :biggrin: No need to get complicated, I try to keep things simple. :biggrin:

How to get started | Prey Model Raw

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I love making shopping lists!
I will go high end, 2 pounds a day. Only difference is if he doesn't need as much this will go further. That would be 60 pounds a month. 

10% will be organ. I prefer half beef liver and half other liver so 1.5 pound of beef liver and 1.5 pounds of other liver. Then 3 pounds of other organ like kidneys, spleen, brain, pancreas, thyroid [sweetbreads, melt they might called]

10% will be bone contained in meat. To make this simple choose whole chickens at 30% bone. He needs 10 pounds of bone, that would be contained in 30 pounds of chicken.

So far we have 6 pounds of organ and 30 pounds of chicken. That leaves 24 pounds of boneless meat to buy. I would buy red meats like pork, beef, venison, lamb. Buy a variety, buy cheap and tough meats and don't worry about the fat level. If you find a great deal on bony meat, get it. You can either cut the meat completely off and toss the bone or leave lots of meat on for a big meal.

Possible monthly shopping list for a grown GSD fully acclimated to raw food.
1.5 pounds beef liver
1.5 pounds other liver
3 pounds other organ
30 pounds whole chickens
24 pounds boneless red meat


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

@Sassy- You are *AWESOME*! Lol :biggrin: I wasn't expecting anyone to post in that much detail about a shopping list or what I should be estimating each month. But I am SO thankful that you did! It makes it so much easier for my spacey mind to comprehend. Lolol. I should really grab a notebook to keep track of all this stuff. Because not only am I going to be feeding a German Shepherd on this raw diet, I'm trying to get my seven kitties started on it too. (Yes, seven. lol) I have a big fur family. Though the cats will be pickier, I'm sure. *shakes head*

@Sara- Thanks for the links! I'd just started reading the PMR website before I saw your post. Lol. Good link! Definitely taking notes. 

@Cliffdog- Hey there & thanks! Are you in Canada as well or are you in the states?

@Whiteleo- Awesome. Thanks! Joined the group. Hopefully it will have some info that I can put to good use! :wink:


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Depends where in Canada you are, if you are near Detroit (and I suppose you will want to check rules at customs for bringin meat across the border), however Eastern Market has awesome prices. Capital Poultry is less than half the price than some of the meat markets I have called. I am new to raw, so I haven't gotten past the chicken stage yet, however, I know you can get anything and everything in Eastern Market. I am about 20 minutes outside Detroit. If you are nearby - or are interested in making monthly trips, I'd be glad to help you out with combining orders! And my pup, year-old rott/shepard mix would love a playdate.


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

@lmgakg- Aww thanks! Unfortunately, I'm all the way over in Alberta, the "beef province". Lol. Five hours north of Edmonton. Chicken here is sooo much more expensive than beef. Since most of the farmers here raise cow and it's so available. So once we're past the chicken introduction stage and can move on to bigger animals, I'll be happy. Haha :tongue: I've joined a couple yahoo groups to check for suppliers in or around my area. So far, not really havin' any luck! Think I'm gonna have to go to each and every butcher in the three surrounding towns to compare prices. lol. Then again, I just started my search a couple days ago. Might find something yet! :biggrin:


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in Ontario but here i can get pork for under a buck a lb just went into a local meat place they had a sign for beef heart a buck a lb but it was all gone.
Got beef kindney and lamb heart for a buck a lb. Got turkey necks for 1.50 a lb which is more then i pay for most stuff but they love the turkey necks so got a few to feed when feeding the heart and kidneys


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I found this other group I'd never seen before, it might have good info for you also,CFS-Canada · Carnivore Feed Suppliers in Canada


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks again Whiteleo!

Another question for you guys. Since I'm not exactly in a good town that has fresh fish or seafood on hand like some west coast or east coast towns, would frozen fish from the supermarket be okay to feed a dog? Or does it have to be like, fresh off the boat?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Alayna said:


> Thanks again Whiteleo!
> 
> Another question for you guys. Since I'm not exactly in a good town that has fresh fish or seafood on hand like some west coast or east coast towns, would frozen fish from the supermarket be okay to feed a dog? Or does it have to be like, fresh off the boat?


Frozen is absolutely fine. :smile: We actually feed our dog canned because that's all she'll eat.

Just make sure your dogs like fresh fish before you go crazy buying a whole bunch. I learned that lesson the hard way.:frown:


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Frozen is absolutely fine. :smile: We actually feed our dog canned because that's all she'll eat.
> 
> Just make sure your dogs like fresh fish before you go crazy buying a whole bunch. I learned that lesson the hard way.:frown:


Perfect! Lol, yeah, I'd just grab one fish to test it out first. Probably what I'll do with other meats too after the two week chicken introduction. Just to be on the safe side. :biggrin:


----------

